# my track work in progress, tyco 4lanes Riverside



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everybody,

Her's my home track, a tyco 4ways race track. The track support measure 4 meters x 1.30meter. (I already don't know the track length, I need to trace it on a software).

The layout design is inspired by Riverside racetrack. For now, the track have no scenery, I just made the electric and laptiming part of the job.

*Power supply : one tyco wall pack for each lane
controllers (for now) :* 2parma eco, 1 tyco and 1 aurora afx controller.
*Laptiming : *Ultimate Racer 3, and ILS detectors (reed switches). Works really fine with all chassis types.
*types of cars I race : *tyco 440x2 (formula one serie, stock tires), tomy turbo (LMP-GT-canam serie, stock tires), magnatraction (GT classic and US muscle cars, stock tires and silicon), and tjet (gt and US muscles cars, silicone tires).


I'm also the french webmaster of the (unique ) h0 slot racing forum :

http://hoslotforum.free.fr/


And I'm a modelist too (I don't do it professionaly anymore) :

http://demether.scenics.free.fr/

*Now the pics of the track :*


First tests and settings, and general view of my slot room :

(on the first photo, we can see my 1/32 3lanes work in progress on left side of the room...in mess because it's not my main track...h0 leads the way )
































*
some pics in action :
*





















*

The track today :*































See you on the forum, I'll post my track scenery work in progress soon !


dimitri


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool :thumbsup:

Do you run it clockwise or counter-clockwise?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a great looking layout DM. I haven't raced on Tyco set up in a while, and forgot how much I like the lane spacing on it. This looks like the makings of another great thread. :thumbsup:

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## ktackett (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice, I like the layout.


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Dimitri
Wow I can't wait for more progress reports. I just checked out your diorama work. If you do anything with that attention for detail with this track it will be incredible. 
Mike


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

Riverside has always been a great layout both to race and also to see real modellers have at it!
I am new at the detail side of the hobby and I am chompin' at the bit to see what you can do with that track!!
Good luck
Mike:woohoo:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent sites and awesome looking track.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

mmheyho said:


> Dimitri
> Wow I can't wait for more progress reports. I just checked out your diorama work. If you do anything with that attention for detail with this track it will be incredible.
> Mike


I couldn't agree more. Anxiously awaiting the landscaping updates. Your diorama work is spot on! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot ! 

for the scenery, I'll try to approach the real Riverside buildings and structures, but for the natural landscaping, I 'll make it more "green", with trees, grass, etc... because I don't like the desert/waste envrionnement on the real Riverside.




> Do you run it clockwise or counter-clockwise?


For now I run anticlockwise, like on the real track. But I placed the laptiming sensors on a slow place (hopefully, quite the same on the real track) where I 'll be able to count turns on each side. I'll have to create a reverse switch.



> That's a great looking layout DM. I haven't raced on Tyco set up in a while, and forgot how much I like the lane spacing on it.



I believe It's the same spacing than tomy and aurora afx. h0 stills quite "standard" on measurements I guess. Tyco is interesting here in Europe because it was much better distributed than tomy or aurora tracks. So we can find quite easily some used tracks. 

The major issue with tyco is the electric contacts. I restored entirely my track pieces, piece by piece, because last summer I tried to set up my track directly out of the (old) box...big mistake. I had to dismantle everything, and treat each track piece to restore it, and afater that I tested each track piece one by one...Titan's work :drunk:












I'll start the scenery in the next weeks, I 'll post all my work in progress 


bye

dimitri


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice looking layout! Diggin' that long straight!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very talented scenery artist you are!!!! In complete agreement.. I can't wait to see this one scenic'd up!!! Lots of potential here!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you all for your comments 

scenery is my next project, now I've to finish to wire my 1/32track and have a few h0 lexan cars to finish. 

First steps on the scenry will start in 1-2weeks I guess.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dimitri,
Some great looking pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello, 

A little news, I'm actually fixing permanently the track, and making the sliding extentions for the corners. I'll make photos before the end of the week.

So the scenery will start really soon...

bye


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

adding the track plans : 














track lenght : 12.20meters (42 feet) in the interior lane, 13meters (= more or less 42.65 feet I guess, because your measure system is so complex for us ^^ ) on the exterior lane.

bye


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Cool Track !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you !

I made some progress on the track : 































I fixed it (with screws), painted the wall in blue (to make the same effect used in model railroading for photos), and started to make the track borders with a sort of foam.

Next steps : finish the borders, then paint in black the screws, and verify track joints to avoid the bumpy cars effect.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice track.

Wish I had that kind of space to work with.....some day I guess


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

The track table is 4 meters long x 1.30 meter...The only problem is the summer and winter temperature....but we can't have everything :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

demether said:


> The track table is 4 meters long x 1.30 meter...The only problem is the summer and winter temperature....but we can't have everything :thumbsup:


Dimitri, 13' 1.4" x 4' 3.2" is a nice size for the Riverside layout. You have captured the proportions of the track quit well. :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you !

the eraly version of riverside was more accurate with my track, by the way...my track is a sort of "mirrored" riverside.

If I could make the track not along the wall, I could make it more accurate, but here I 'd to make modifications for easier marshalling. :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

A little "artistic license" is allowed and usually necessary to use when builing a replica of a real track. You have captured the spirit of the track and that's what counts. Tres bien!

We can see from your videos that the track looks fun to drive. That is really the most important part. :thumbsup:

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree. This is the first track I build where I made a LOT of testing before starting the scenery.

By the way, the scenery will be quite different than the real riverside : I plan to recreate the main buildings, but for the landscape I 'll make a "spring version" of it (more like the nature we can see here in south west atlantic side of France).

Riverside real track is in a desertic aera. I plan to create a natural scenery more green and tempered : grass, bushes, a lot of trees, etc...


Perhaps I'll create a real pitlane building too, as far as I know, Riverside didn't have one.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

UP

Today I painted driver stations, and add some marshalling color marking in corners : 




















to do now : 

finish the track borders
paint it in black , and the track screws too
fix the wires properly under the track
add lexan walls 
start scenery !


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

demether said:


> I believe It's the same spacing than tomy and aurora afx. h0 stills quite "standard" on measurements I guess. Tyco is interesting here in Europe because it was much better distributed than tomy or aurora tracks. So we can find quite easily some used tracks.
> 
> The major issue with tyco is the electric contacts. I restored entirely my track pieces, piece by piece, because last summer I tried to set up my track directly out of the (old) box...big mistake. I had to dismantle everything, and treat each track piece to restore it, and afater that I tested each track piece one by one...Titan's work
> dimitri


Dimitri,
The lane spacing on standard two lane Tomy/Aurora track has the lanes closer together, therefore lanes 2 and 3 in a four lane setup are farther apart than lanes 1-2 and 3-4. Lane spacing on Tyco/Mattel and Lifelike is even; all lanes are the same distance apart when making a 4+ lane layout.

Mattel improved the physical and electrical connections while remaining 100% compatible with Tyco. My Mattel track has been up for about 2-3 years and I have not had a single electrical problem. Even with Mattel, I needed to put a little more bend into the ends of the rail (on some pieces) so that the pressure of the rails from one piece to another was increased.

If not for the molded letter and too much flare at the end of the slot, the Mattel track would be really good (as far as inexpensive plastic track goes).

Thanks...Joe


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Today, I'll continued my work on the track. I want to start the landscaping, seeing great projects here. So I have to finish "technical" part of the track before I can enjoy the scenery building.


I finished all the track borders, and plastified it with PVA glue (because the metal guide pins scratch the foam I used) : 






















After drying, I'll have to paint all borders in flat black.


and a little general view of my slotroom (too hot in summer, too cold in winter...but I've got plenty of space, it's the important thing), including my 3ways artin 1/32 track in progress too : 














To be continued...


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 


tonight I installed new laptiming software, to replace windows UR3 with slot race manager 2 on the good old DOS : 











It's more clear and usable for my taste. 

THis week end , I'll paint the borders, I think.

bye


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks very nice! :thumbsup:

I'm very curious about the landscaping. I personally don't have the patience for that 

BTW: in the new SRM v2.50 software (coming soon) you can customize the timing screen colors: letters colored, background colored (inverse) or both colored.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the landscaping will be a "europeanization" of Riverside USA : the real track is desertic, so imagine that the track was rebuilt in south west of France. More trees, vegetation, etc...

I'll make other modifications for the playability and protection of my cars (tires walls, concrete walls, etc...).

If you want to see some scenery I 've done (and my old 1/43 track) you can go there : 

http://demether.scenics.free.fr/

my old track (destroyed now) : 

http://demether.scenics.free.fr/rally.html




I hope my h0 track will be better, because the scale is very adapted to scenery tracks.


bye

edit : 

for screen display, I'm happy with that colored text on black background. I changed the colors to match my lanes colors and driver stations, so people can see easily their laps and times :


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

here's the next steps of the track building process :

I painted the track borders with acrylic (latex paint you say in USA ? ) black flat color: 






















pretty cool ! I'm happy to see the track improvements...landscaping time is near ! 



bye


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

She's shaping up D!! I can't wait to see how you handle the scenery!! Your modeling skills are incredible, so I'm sure we won't be disappointed with this set up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, Riverside ran the road races clockwise.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think so, but perhaps I'm wrong 















BTW , I'll make a switch to go in the two directions.




> She's shaping up D!! I can't wait to see how you handle the scenery!! Your modeling skills are incredible, so I'm sure we won't be disappointed with this set up



I hope so  thank you!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

I came across this layout of Riverside and thought you might be interested in it. I know you don't care for the desert look, but the interior of this layout was well done and definitely has potential. With your modeling expertise I'm sure you could really bring this layout to life reproducing the actual terrain and look of Riverside. Just thought it might help generate some ideas. Anxiously awaiting the start of your landscaping. 

http://www.farroutslotcars.com/Tracks-Michael-Smalleys-Riverside-Raceway.html


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you yankee3b, I've already bookmarked this website. Great carrera track !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

*I'm back !*

Well, this afternoon, I found some courage to work on the track. SInce my track is in a non isolated cellar, the best periods for slot racing are marsh-june and september-october. 


First issue, my track border lost their paint coat : 










SO I decided to clean all that mess, then I sanded the borders with thick sandpaper. The goal is to achieve a good base for coating with some sort of wall filler/plaster. 











Then, with some stuff I had in my mess, I filled the "holes" between the track pieces, and started to add some elavation on the track.






























I also let the track support plain wood, because we have to use as a support (for our hands) for marshalling. SO it will be just painted in black.



To be continued, tommorow


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great looking track!hope to see more pics soon!man i can't wait to get my stuff outta storage!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is great!!! A real life Riverside! :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks ! 


I finished the elevation : 




















I'm quite happy with the result. Once I'll add trees, fences and other stuff, it will be cool, and I'll be able to make some cool photo spots : 





















TO be continued ! Next I have to do the borders coating, filling, etc...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work!thanks for the update!now if i can just convince my gal to lemme use her workshop....


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

THis track is quite massive (around 4.50meters x 1.30meters) but if you don't have so much room, the cool thing with h0 scale is that you can build a cool track even on a small door size support : so you can put it under a bed, for example.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i will probably go two lane four by eight feet with all the excess table cut out.like a small L shaped layout.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I just love what you're doing with your Riverside track. It is a wonderful combination of a tribute to a real track (and Riverside is a great one) and what looks like a great layout for endless hours of scale racing. They don't always go together, but yours looks superb. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks ! 

I made some compromizing with the real track, to make a cool speedway-style racing track. It works marvellous with 440x2 f1, tomy turbo nascar, magna/xtraction, tjets, magnetless cars (tycopro, 440x2 modified, etc...).

it's really cool when you make 4 players races and you're sitting on the 4th slot, just in front of the big turns : when you race close with the other cars, the noise, when the cars go in the turn , it's really fun :thumbsup:


My version of Riverside will be a "spring version" of it. I don't want to make a desert track, so we 'll imagine that Riverside is more green that it really was 



Here's a pic of my favorite cars : 60's GTs; xtraction chassis with afx racemaster bodies (except the corvette GS : resin kit I painted). I started to make the borders filling/coating.












bye


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

demether - very nice :thumbsup:

Are the table and the track level?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't understand what you're asking (I'm french) ?


THe track is fixed on the table, without any elevation, if it's what you're asking :thumbsup:


It's the scenery wich will bring the 3d terrain feeling ! 


Here's some pics of the week end work in progress. I finished the borders, added some plaster tissu on the big hills, and started to add the coating on inner hills too.






















































You can see the famous Riverside esses now ! 













to be continued...


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

demether said:


> I don't understand what you're asking (I'm french) ?
> 
> 
> THe track is fixed on the table, without any elevation, if it's what you're asking :thumbsup:
> ...


For not understanding, you nailed the answer :thumbsup:

From the photos, I thought that the track was not elevated, and the scenery added depth or 3-D...I just wanted to make sure I was seeing the photos correctly 

Thanks


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I thing h0 cars doesn't like elevation, or to be more specific, they like flat track. Since my used tyco track is not so flat, I prefered to fix it (with screws) without any elevation, to make it the more playable I could. :thumbsup:

The other point is that elevation take more time to be done. Since I can work only on week ends on the track, I choosed the simpliest way, to make the things easier and faster.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

The last update for the week ! It's too cold here to work more on the track.






















I also tested a new texture method : 












When the coating (sort of plaster) is not dry, I start "smoothing" it with a soft sponge, to remove the coating knife traces. Then, With the green ruff side of the sponge, I dab it on the fresh plaster, to create texture. Since my track will not be entirely grass flocked, the textures effects will be visible on the ground. 


Next stage : next week end :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looking good - that'll be great with dirt & turf on it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome D!!! I've been waiting for the greenery myself... Hope it warms up soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 

the scenery is the coolest part of building a track ! Well, the UNIQUE cool part of building a track, in fact 

I hope next week end the weather will be good, so I'll be able to make some home made modelling flock and trees, and finish the plaster coating and texture


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Update : 


I continued the plaster coating of the board. I already did about 50% of it 



Here's the pics ! Next update tommorow, I believe.





















bye


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Keep it up, really taking shape! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

TOday I continued the plaster :thumbsup:































I've done about 80% of the stuff...but I don't have any plaster left, so I'll have to wait next week end to continue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great D!!! My adventure with plaster left a huge mess on my track until I figured out that masking tape and newspaper was a lot less work to take off. Because the track is as big as it is, it really does create the illusion that it isn't flat. Shaping up nicely!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 

I think once the paint and dry brushes will be done, the illusion will be stronger ! Can't wait to paint it up. But before, I have to finish the plaster (not really a plaster, but I don't know the name in english...it's something used to fill walls holes), and clean the mess too...then it will be a way funnier. 


I already prepared a lot of materials to make kilos of modelling flock and trees


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That would be spackle, or joint compound. I got a big tub of the stuff, and never really got around to using it. Maybe the next one will get some of it?? :lol: I agree, the paint, dry brushing and ground cover if you go that route will make the hills really show up.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, perhaps you're right with the name of the product. Mine is coming into powder package, I have to mix it with water to make the "plaster". 

ANyway, here's the last pics of the work in progress. I almost completed that step. Need to fix 2-3 things and then I'll be ready to start painting 














some pics to see the hills and stuff : 




















you can also see one of the 3 light neon bars I use for that track (36watt each one).


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Very nice Demether. I am liking the progress pictures.

Jim


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 


making work in progress pictures helps me to motivate myself !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HI, 


This week end, I started the painting process, with basic coats. Unfortunatly, I didn't see that I haven't enough black paint to finish...

Anyway, here's the current work in progress pictures !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Really starting to take shape now!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The snow has melted!!! Now plant that grass seed!!! Getting there D!!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

THanks for the comments ! 


I hope to have enough free time this week to make the black road sides, so next week end I'll make the drybrush stuff and start the terraforming ! lol


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting your progress. I love watching your Riverside as it progresses!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

thanks for the comments ! 


TOday I painted the borders of the traxck in flat black. Now I have to make the drybrushs and textures effects, and then I'll start to add secenery (fences, tires walls, trees, grass, etc...).


I have to paint the screws on track too, by the way.


to be continued ! 






























you can see the track elevation on that pic :


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice touch with the access roads between sections!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 


I had that idea of making access roads seeing rally slot tracks, where the modellers often put some fake roads for realism


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, those access roads look great!!! And just the right amount of grass, from the old pics I've seen.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I used a black sharpie on the screws...it doesnt booger the slot with paint if you have to replace or work on track sections..


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 


Today I finished the ground drybrushes. Now, I have to paint the screws (flat acrylic black paint), and start the scenery elements (trees, flock, fences, etc...).


the pics :































First racing pics (tjet on first pic, xtraction on the second one)























to be continued !


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Your track is really starting to come to life. It looks like you have created a nice earthy palette to build upon. Keep up the good work and thank you very much for sharing your creative process with the rest of us. It is very inspiring.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Them 2 pictures say it all!!! Looking great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good D, looking good!!! Track looks fun to drive, smooth flow, should make some great racing...RM


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ! 

I'll certainly modify the pitlane location, to make it bigger and integrate some typical riverside buildings and elements !

Next stage : this week end !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

the week end took longer than I expected 

Here 's the updates : 

first castings of tire walls (personal latex mold, acrylic resin) : 










I need to mold a lot of other pieces...


I also made my own modelling flock : 










Now, I have to slightly modify the pit aera on the track. Then, I'll add the natural elements (grass, trees, etc...) and first "human" elements (double fences, tire walls, haystacks...)

to be continued...


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi D i just dropped in on yer build. it,s beautiful the colors are alive.i,m hoping that you able to turn some laps so you can enjoy what you,ve done !very nice and enjoy !!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks ! 

I'm currently molding a lot of tirewalls, and later in the week, I'll be able to continue the work on the track 

The track is already raceable, with labs power supply (14v 8amp), parma controllers and PC timing (slot race manager, the best software around in my opinion).


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice tire walls!!! That was a long week!!! :lol: Keep at it D!! I know it's hot there! :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice tire walls!!! That was a long week!!! :lol: Keep at it D!! I know it's hot there! :thumbsup:



Yes, a loong week 

I just finished about 14 tire wall elements, tommorow I'll paint them, and tommorow night, I'll make the first modelling flock attempts on the track :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

today I painted the tire walls in black, then I'll certainly dry brush them in red and white later in the evening. 












i'll post the result soon ! Tonight I'll certainly apply the modelling flock (grass) on the track too.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

So I'm back to business, tonight I made a few things on the track. 

First, I fixed a track part, removing a hill : 











Then, I filled the hole with plaster. Tommorow, I'll paint it. 












Then, on the other side of the track, I'll start the modelling flock process. I used 3 diferent modelling flocks, glued with diluted PVA glue.

Here's the mess : 




















Tommorow, I 'll have to vacuum clean everything (the result will differ with the pics, it will be less grassy after I'll remove the not glued modelling flock), then I 'll pose some trees, bushes, and then the "human" buildings, like fences and my tire walls. 


OF course, you can see it's a "spring" version of riverside


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like it's coming along great!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I miss my scenery!!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! :thumbsup:

@NTxSlotCars ; I saw your dirt track work in progress, that track is very promising and unusual too :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

today I progressed a little on the track : 

I made the first painting coat on the part I fixed : 












And I started to vaccum clean the modelling flock. 































It's all for now, because I worked outside (very hot temperature in south of France) all the day and I'm a little overheated (not sure of the term in english  ) so I 'll take a rest, and continue tommorow morning.


----------



## yellowfishdog (May 24, 2007)

I really like those tire walls. Were they difficult to make?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

it was quite simple. I took some plastic tires, make a 4 columns element with superglue, then I made a simple latex mold of it (just pose the element on a piece of glass, then "paint" it with several thick layers of latex, after a few days, your mold is ready). 

I used acrylic resin, you can also ue plaster, or synthetic stone. 


All that products are available in hobbies stores :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

This morning I finished the turn modification : 














and finished the modelling flock : 













Now I have to fix my vacuum cleaner to clean all the mess and continue


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I cleaned all the mess and everything :thumbsup:

Here's some pics of the current state of the project : 































zoomed pics (on these pics, the color and light matches the real thing...the large pics of the whole project are too bright because of the fluorecent tubes) : 






























bye


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I just painted the screws, here's some pics : 














































































Now I have to fix 2-3 things (like the blue sky background), and I'll be able to start the track scenery !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Incredible job D!!! The illusion is working, especially on the close up shots!!! Hard to believe the track is flat!!! Beautiful!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you 

Yes, it's a very simple way to simulate the elevation ! especially when you build a track with tyco parts and want to race tjets. It 's a lot easier with the track connections.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Riverside has always been one of my favorite tracks and you are doing a great job with yours!

Marty


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ! 

Next stage (trees and stuff like that) during the week


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

So yesterday  I added the first trees on the scenery : 






































these are home made trees. I'm currently building other diferent ones, to mix them with each other, and obtain a cool overall look. 

to be continued !


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Tres Bien! Your track looks great, D. Your lanscaping skills are top notch. Thanks for sharing . :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This is some really great stuff going on right here! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Almost looks like you need to water and mow it. :thumbsup:

Hmmmm.... ideas...... a Chia Pet track?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! :thumbsup:

today morning I finished my trees : 































now, I have to build my double fences, and paint my tire walls :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Simply beautiful to look at, I've always admired you modeling skills.

Keep the pic's coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 

Yesterday I added the first bushes on the track. Tommorow, I'll put modelling flock on it, and start to work on the fences :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Looks Great...*

Good color application. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Any structures planned?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks ! 

For the structures, I plan to reproduce classic RIR buildings


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great D!!!!! Definitely worth the wait! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 

I' currently painting the fences : 












And I'll add some painted concrete walls too (yellow markings) : 











:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

DIgging !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm back to business, after a mix of hard job/lack of interest/personal problems. Now I'm unemployed, I don't know for how long, but in the mean time, I'll work on my track again. 

Tommorow I'll remove dust on it, and see what I should do first ! 

Happy to be there again !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome back D!! I hope things turn around for you, and you can keep your interest at the same time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 

In fact I never totally lost my interested, all my stuff is in clean storage or display furniture. It's was more a question of priorities scale, I guess. :thumbsup:

I'm currently trying to see all the new stuff appeared in the mean time on this great forum


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

just read through the entire thread from start to now... really looking forward to more!

john


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought some grey spray can for the fences, it's will be the next step with the tires walls too. Probably done before the end of the week :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Here's the first update : 

I painted the tires walls, using wet brushing technic : 











Then I painted the fences in light grey (spray can). I plan to add a metallic paint drybrush on them, to make them look like metal : 





















I also cutted some old tjet tires, to make inner turns marking, like the real riverside track, and I also made some foam walls for the 4 big turns of the track too. Tommorow I have to go to the hardware store to buy nails, and then I'll be able to integrate all these elements in the scenery. 


I also have to build some bales of straw. I'll probably make them tommorow also. 

Once it will be done, I'll be able to start working on buildings and all complex scenery items. 


to be continued !


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

LOVING this thread, anxious to see it all come together!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks

this afternoon I go shopping for parts I need to complete the basic scenery (mainly, road equipement, buildings will come next).


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here next stage : 






















First I made a few balls of straw. I used some foam and homemade modelling flock. 












The final version will be a bit darker, since I'll "wet" them with diluted pva glue once it will be dry on the track scenery (to avoid modelling flock everywhere on the road on cars hits). 




Then, I glued some foam to make little walls, in the 4 big 180 turns. It has been pinned down with nail and pva glue. 






























Once it will be dry, I'll paint them in white (I'll see if I add some stripes like I saw on some RIR pics...I'm afraid it will be perhaps a bit "too much" on a tabletop scenery...we'll see). 



I also glued in place (pva glue again) the fences, the tires walls and bales of straw. 






















Not on pics, but I also added some half tires (from tjets) on the esses turns, like on the original track. Once it will be dry, I'll paint them white too. 


Finally, I also choosed to paint the fences like the original ones, in white. 



Plans for tommorow (and next days) : 

buy some metal mesh and big nails to make some grid fences
paint the 180 turns walls
add some other walls (pitlane, for example)
paint the half tires
varnish/darken the balls of straw
paint some track markings (start line, etc....).


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great progress! Looking better & better


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks ! 

Starting to install "human" scenery on the track motivate me a lot ! I can't wait to start the grand stands and stuff like that. 

Tommorow I'll post new advancements. Probably new fences, some paint, and half tires in the Esses, and I hope, the beginning of a pitlane. 

By the way I pick some ideas from diferent periods of Riverside before the death of the racetrack, but I also add my own ideas, it's not properly speaking a replica of the real track. So don't be surprised if not everything is recognizeable or accurate 


the final goal is to make a scenery track BUT a race track also. And I'm not especially interested in replicating a real track inch by inch. So I try to find a good balance.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's the way to go. Get the essence of the real deal but keep it fairly simple. Too much scenery can be distracting, and can make maintenance a major job (Unless of course you're like me and like dodging 20 buildings to clean the back stretch :lol: )....

Looks good D! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

This track is shaping up nicely. It looks like you'll be up and ripping off some laps soon. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I can't wait to race on it!!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It's progressing, I made a pause since the cellar is too hot during afternoon (between 3pm and 7pm) to work comfortably. 

I already painted 3 of the 4 180turns walls, and also stained the balls of straw a bit. 

Next work : finish the walls, varnish the balls of straw, and paint the half tires in Esses.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It's the shading*

Nice to see you back at it Demether.

To not finish would be tragic. Your expression of artistry reflects a certain realism overall and the slightest details as well. 

Truly inspiring for newcomers and old dogs alike!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Before diner, I just went in Cellar for an half hour (can't stand much more, it's still probably 40°C in it) to complete the balls of straw (make them sturdy with pva glue, and also stained it darker for nicer visual) and concrete white walls. 


So tonight when it will be a bit cooler, I'll be able to make the 2nd coat of paint on walls, and also put a coat of PVA glue on "historic" white half tires in esses to make them more sturdy. 


I hope I'll be brave enough to start pitlane walls too, because this way tommorow it will be dry for painting. We'll see. I also have to find inspiration pics for the big 180 turn zone, near the pitlane. I added a black aera in the inner turn, I don't remember why... 



thank you all for your support and comments :thumbsup: Pictures will come soon !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the today's pics report : 


First, overall views to see the current stage : 






















So what I did today on the track ? 


First, I added a wood barrier on the largest part of the track. I painted it flat black, like the whole table. The goal is to keep the cars on the table !










I wasn't able to make them more taller (they are about as tall as the tires wall on front corner), since the track is pretty wide (around 150cms, if I remember correctly) so we need some space for easier marshalling on the extreme corner. 


Then, I painted the concrete walls in white (2 coats of mixed pva glue and acrylic paint). Notice that I stained and varnished (with diluted pva glue + coffee) the balls of straw. 





























I finally "poured" the half tires in diltued pva glue, to make them stronger. 












Tommorow, I have to : 


paint the half tires in white, and add some desert dust on these aeras (since half tires are supposed indicating the end of the road)

make some black vertical stripes on biggest 180° turn (like on the original track, 80's IMSA period)

Polish some details and mistakes (paint scratches, "sky", walls' white paints going on the road, etc...)

Start thinking of road white marking (on the original track, there is some ground markings, but they depands of the period of racing : 60's, 70's, 80's). Especially about the big 180turn inner part, where I made some black flat road effect, I cannot remember why (lol). 

Start thinking of pitlane and other track barriers and walls (here also, all depands of the real track era). I'll probably go to shopping again, in a bigger store, to find some mesh and thin metal tubes. 


That's the program. For now I completed (almost) all works I wanted to do on my schedule. The main reason is, not speaking of being currently unemployed, the fact that I'm trying to quit smoking (about 15 years of cigarettes). So I need to keep being busy


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

This track definately has the "WOW" factor!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 

I just made a google deep searching, and I saw that a lot of things on my track are not accurate ! LOL 

Most of the not accurate things are slot racing related...Example, the central 180° turn concrete wall : on the real track, there is no wall at all. But plenty of room and a hill to stop the cars...On my track, if I didn't do a fence, the cars will fly to the road behind the little hill : 










PErhaps I should remove that wall, and replace it with a mesh...It will be less noticeable, cool looking and more accurate. We'll see tommorow, if I can find some nice metal mesh. Tommorow will probably a "fix things before it will be too late" day...lol



But anyway...important thing is to make something clean and have fun racing on.


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nah, I would leave it! It fits the 'essence of the real raceway' thing you have going on, since it matches the style of other walls and barriers at the actual raceway.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The tire barriers look AWESOME!!!!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking great!! I wouldn't sweat the wall being there. Sometimes, you have to compromise between what's there (1:1 land) and what works in a given space (HO land). The wall is period correct, and while it's not there at the real track, it probably would be if the space beyond it required it. Keep up the good work and keep busy!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looking great!! I wouldn't sweat the wall being there. Sometimes, you have to compromise between what's there (1:1 land) and what works in a given space (HO land). The wall is period correct, and while it's not there at the real track, it probably would be if the space beyond it required it. Keep up the good work and keep busy!



I like the way you 're thinking  Good ideas, less work 


thanks for the comments


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Im thinking the walls just need a color wash to weather them, perhaps some distress in areas. Isnt that your usual program? :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, of course, walls needs some fixes (weather effects, inks, etc...) :thumbsup: but to be honest, I decided to stop the extreme detail usual process I have : I try to find the balance between good visual effect and time spent. I want to race in september 2012, not 2013. The project has been freezed too long. In september I'll have to find a new job, and I don't know if I'll have money/time/energy to continue. So the priority is to finish the 2 tracks first. 


Today update is not very impressive : I just went to the shop and bought some plastic mesh, sticks, metal paint to make mesh fences, and also some rolls (20 meters) of white correction strips (I don't know the name in english, you know, the Tippex white rolls to correct errors on documents?) to make the road markings. I bought it to save some time. 

I also bought some brass tubes for my tjet side projects.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 


Here's tonight update :thumbsup:

I finally worked a bit on the track. I first made first coat for earth/dust behind the half tires : 












Then, I realized that I should use the same color effect on the whole track, to make it less "grassy" and more desertic, just like IMSA and late CANAM vids and pics I saw on RIR : 










I also started to fix that weird black inner turn I first did (still don't know what was the purpose of it...LOL) : 












I finished the evening making some weathering on the white walls and double fences stands. You can also see the texture of them : 





























I also made a try to make the road markings with my rollup tippex thing, but I failed. I'll have to make it manually. 



So...WHat is the program for tommorow : 

finish the weathering on walls and fix defects (white paint on the road)
finish the earth/dust effect on whole track
finish the half tires painting
Find a way to make nice mesh fence pillars (FOr now I just found some wood sticks...A bit too thick for my taste)



extra objectives : 

start painting the road markings (pitlane, start lane, grid, zebras, big 180° turn inner border). 

start building new walls and fences for pitlane and stuff like that. 

Maybe add a bit of grass on the big 180 inner turn. 

start thinking about the buildings.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Time for today update :thumbsup:


I finally found a way to improve the big 180° turn : 










On the earth/dirt I'll porbably place a small building (small tv tower ? ) to hide some defects. Since we turn anticlockwise, the cars crashes to the outside of the table, not the corner, so it should nt be a problem for playability. We'll see. 



I also installed the pitlane wall : 










Tommorow, once it will be dry, I'll paint in white. On the other border of the road, I'll have to make a small "something" facing the start line too. Maybe a bridge or something like that. But I have to first see where exactly are placed my reed switchs. 



I finished the Esses : 



















Dust and weathering effects. Looks OK in my opinion. I also added a clear drybrush on all the track hills, to finish the new "less golf green" look of the raceway. 


That's all for today


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looking really fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW- that's an Awesome looking Track :thumbsup: 
And I love your scenery details too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

PS- and I love that you ONLY used little colored paint squares at certain points in the corners, to serve as lane markers, instead of the usual colored stripes running down each and every lane. Which (IMO) is something that really annoys me(from a realism perspective) on alot of tracks I see.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks! 

Lane colored dots are usefull on roadrace tracks, and to be honest colored stripes on pure racing tracks (like commercial tracks or competition tracks) doesn't annoy me at all. But on scenery track, I share you feeling, it has to be not too visible but enough to improve playability


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Salut Demether,


Really inspiring photos and (as always) impressing details! 
Do you want to add illumination to the track?


Ebi


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 


I don't think so, I want to keep it clean and race-able : If I add too much things like lighting posts and stuff like that, it will be a mess to drive, since we can pick up the cars only from front side of the track. 

And the 2nd reason is that I'm a lazy guy and especially HATE the electrical tech part of our hobby 


Concerning the track, no update these days because of huge warm weather in France. Around 40° C (make the US conversion  ) in the cellar where the tracks are placed. I'm not complaining, I should have NO place at all to put my stuff in, after all. But I'm waiting september and a bit cooler weather to continue.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

*Happiest update !*

Some archeology after 2 years 

It's the best update post I wrote so far : This track will be moved downstair in the house, and quit the cellar definitively. 

Why ? Recently I made some cleaning in the cellar upstair, and discovered who my 1/32 project wasin very bad shape after a few years of extreme condition (since there is no insulation upstair, the temperature goes from -5°C to 40°C (23°F to 104°F), destroying slowly plastic track. So I dismantled what I could save, and start thinking of my beloved Ho track (wich is a bit more protected, under blankets and tarpaulin). 

I first thought that in the last 2 years, I probably ran cars less than 5 hours, and didn't race at all. I didn't ran ANY 1:32 and 1/43 cars (some are still brand new...). Sad but true. 


So I managed some room in the gaming room (wich is one of my house rooms). I will probably have to cut the track into 2 pieces to move it downstair, cut a bit of the scenery (at each end) and have a lot of work to make it run correctly again, but anyway. It still the best slot car news of the year for me. :thumbsup: I'll be able to run it all year long, and save all the work I put into it. 

Last but not least, I will also make a semi permanent 4lanes 1/32-1/43 track (wall foldable), I'm still thinking about the layout (fast speedway or oval) will be installed on top of the Ho track. I'll explain later. 


So...I'm back. For good :thumbsup:

Dimitri


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome back!!! I was hoping you would be back! A shorter track that gets regular use is much better than a long track that collects dust!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks !

With a little luck, only the scenery (the ends hills) will be removed, and the entire track lenght will be preserved. In the worst case, the track will loose 1 standard tyco straight lenght.

Start of the work :monday morning (or sunday).

Basically, I first need to make room in the gaming room (easy job).

Then, I need to remove wiring (I made some ugly wiring underside the track...I really hate wiring). Hopefully, each power tap or laptiming wiring is ended with a "domino" (I don't know the name in english, the square thing you can screw electric wires together inside) so adding labels, it should be relatively easy. 

Then, I'll need to remove a part of the track where the wood boards are jointed (hopefully, nothing is glued but screwed), separate the boards into 2 big parts, then call my brother so he can come into my house to help me carrying these downstair. 

Then, I'll have to modify (cut) the two board parts ends to adapt them to the new room. I'll have to shorten the board "legs" too (since the 1/32 foldable track will fold up to the HO track)

Then, put the parts together, replace the missing tracks (or not), and rewire the track and PC for laptiming.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Work is advancing, even if progress is not spectacular. 

I first reorganized the gameroom, and made room for the new tracks (HO permanently set, and the foldable 1/32 oval on top...It's why on the pic, I'm testing diferent layouts for the 1/32 oval)




I'm currently cleaning the cellar, to have room to make the track splitting properly; THen, I'll have to wait for next visit of my brother to move the track downstair.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the update :thumbsup:

Basically, I didn't build anything. I first wanted to make some serious plan because the overall project will be expensive. 

Finally, the 1/32 track will not be wall foldable. The overall layout and support would be a lot too heavy for this wall (plaster), or I would need to "anchor" the track to the "real" wall behind, it would be very expensive. 

The other problem was the size of the layout itself, too big to be sturdy and light. Or I would had to build a aluminum track support, once again it would have been too expensive. 

So the final project is this one : 




It's the gameroom floor plan. You can see the 13'x4' HO track on it, and behind it, a big 14.5'x6' 4lanes oval. 


The oval track will be installed lower than the HO track, so it will be visible from around it.

I bought everything needed to build the oval support, and also new feet for the HO track. I also bought everything needed for the laptiming and electronics (XLR wiring, leds, etc...). On the pic, you can see some white tape on the floor : it's the HO track footprint (I made this to easily visualize the whole project ).



Concerning scenery, the HO track will be completed (with minis, grandstands, etc...). The oval track will not be decorated with scenery. It will have (I hope) a "commercial track" aspect.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun packed into that room!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

You're right :thumbsup:

Today I took all measurements and markings so tommorow I'll be able to cut the wood planks directly (I didn't want to make too much noise and work on sunday). 

The most intimidating thing will be using my new wood swivel kit, I never used it before. i'll make a photo later on night.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Wood is cut : 




Here's a mockup installation (o f course finally the track support table will be cut all around the turns): 




I'm ready to use this new tool : 






:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's some progress. Using the tool/jig was pretty easy, I'm happy I bought this :thumbsup:








I finally didn't assemble all the parts together. I just made the straights.




Tommorow I'll make the stands. Then, I'll place the 2 big straights on, and the end's turns on other ones. The final assembling will be easier this way, with minimal effort for me (instead of trying to move a 14x6 table from the floor up to the stands) and for the wood structure.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great already! Professional looking!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot ! 

My previous tracks were more focused on scenery. This one will have no scenery at all (because the inner field in the oval has to be clear, so we can go inside to race the ho track, and also probably add my custom table sports game, like electric football and table hockey). it's why I choosed "noble" materials like real wood (even if you can see it's 2nd class wood), classic woodcraft assembly, custom stands instead of the usual foldable ones, etc...

The goal is to obtain something as close as possible to nice commercial tracks (even if I'm using plastic track). 

I'm still thinking of the colors. Grey or black for the road, yellow, blue or orange for the support. I don't know. SInce I'd like to run anything from GT to dirt cars, black seems the best choice for the road (more neutral...Grey looks like concrete). ANd paint is cheaper. 

I'm also thinking of the painting technics I'll use, and style of paint. Acrylic or solvent based, mat or satin...

Any help will be appreciated !


ps : of course the h0 scenery track is still on the schedule too. I already buy nice discounted wood posts to install it. Then I'll have to finish the scenery, especially with buildings like grandstands, pits and all (I already have plenty of minis -except spectators). But because of the gameroom configuration, I first have to finish the oval track.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Tonight I still have not a table :mrgreen: But I made a lot of progress. 



First, I made some reinforcements in the diferent parts of the track support : 




I also drilled some holes inside the reinforcement cleats, it will be easier for wiring : 



And I finally made the stands : 




2 of them will be a bit diferent, with driver stations and shelves for the drivers. I'll do that tommorow.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks ! 

This morning, I finished the 2 stands/driver stations : 




There is holes for XLR plugs and leds (low fuel orange led and led blinking for leader or best lap) : 





And a shelf to put your controller, spare cars, tape roll, etc...





This afternoon, I'll make the final assembling :music-rockout: So tommorow, I'll be able to cut the turns, make holes for power taps, laptiming, and then start track installation.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is cool!! I like your assembly techniques!! It has a classic functional style furniture look to it. I can see it stained, varnished and blending into the rest of the room's setting. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks !

I didn't thought of the stain option. I first thought I'd paint it. 

I'll think of it, thanks for the idea :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the last progress I made. It's too late to finish the table today. 

On the pics, you can see a 1/32 slotcar for scale : 







I also added a bit of wall decoration. Nothing too fancy, but it will be better than a white wall behind the slot tracks.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

*1/32 oval track support board completed*

The board is assembled !










I still have to cut the turns, and screw the end's stands, but I'm waiting for complete drying first. 

I also bought some black paint to paint the stands and under the track support.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the last progress I made. I first reinstalled the track to trace the cutting lines around the turns : 




For the inner curves, I used a high tech custom tool 





Next : 

cut the turns
screw the end's stands
make the holes for the powertaps and future laptiming
make the holes for the corners fences


Tommorow I hope I'll be able to paint the support !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent!! I like that specialized tool too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks 

I finshed cutting the turns. Here's the pics. I'll continue tommorow morning.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

excellent craftsmanship and intriguing design


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks !

I finished making all needed holes (powertaps, laptimer, yellowflag pushbutton), Now I need to clean all the mess !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It took ages to remove this sawdust everywhere :drunk:

Result, I didn't made significant progress tonight. I simply drilled the holes for the wiring, and for the laptiming. 



On the next pic, you can see that I was a bit tired when I took the measurements  But hopefully, I'd find the good ones finally  




I also fixed half of the remaining end's stands. 




*Program for tommorow : *

Finish to screw the stands
install the finishing border all around
start painting


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just make sure you leave yourself a way to the inside of the ring. Having the HO over the bigger track may get difficult to get cars out of the corner without access.  I betcha you already have that figured out though!

She looks good! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks !




> Just make sure you leave yourself a way to the inside of the ring. Having the HO over the bigger track may get difficult to get cars out of the corner without access. I betcha you already have that figured out though!


Yes, it's why I traced the HO track footprint with tape on the floor (visible on previous pics). This way I know where the drivers will be. 

To run the HO track, 2 guys has to crawl under the oval (there is enough room in the center)  and 2 other ones stay under it (so if anyone cannot go inside the oval, he can still race). Everyone will have good visibility on the whole track, and every turn can be marshalled by hand without hurting our back. 

The only modification I'll do on the HO track is that it will become clockwise. Before it was turning left, but it was hard to marshall the thick part of the track. 


Concerning the Oval track, everyone will be on the same side. The track will turn left. Again, good visiliby everywhere, and the 2 turns will be reachable for marshalling. There is one place I call the "punishement corner", it's the driver station 1, just between the oval track and the videogames furniture : 











The driver 1 will be sitting on a footstool, isolated from the other guys  That's the only way to marshall this turn. 


But I will try to encourage crash and burn rules on both tracks, and of course, we will swap the lanes (except if someone cannot access the difficult locations around the track because of physical or health problems) and long enough controllers cords (120 to 150cms)


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the daily update. Once again, I didn't respect my schedule. Installing the finishing borders took me a lot of time, more than I expected. 








I'll paint tommorow.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks !

the painting process took more time than I expected. So I stained the wood to protect it, and painted the stands in flat black. 

I still need to paint the blue borders, for now I painted them in white so the blue will be brighter once painted on. 

Here's the pics of the current state :


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You know, looking at the drawing, I can't help but wonder if you could slide the oval under the HO track table... That would open up the room for running the HO stuff and other functions, and the oval could just slide out from under it for running when needed. If you were to set up your power station for the HO where it would fit between the oval's legs. Maybe have it on wheels to make pulling out to the edge for when you're doing the HO stuff, and slide it back to the wall for storage..  Put felt pads on the oval's legs for easier sliding... Just thinking with my fingers...


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help, 

it's hard to see it on "2D" pics , but the oval can be installed in 1 place only, like it is already. 

The oval is significantly wider (6' against 4' for the HO track), and a bit longer too (14' against 13 for the ho track). My floorplan scale is not correct.

If the oval was slided under the ho track, we couldn't reach the ho track, or at least, very partially. 

The first idea of folding it on the wall , or even something from the ceilling, would have make the budget unrealistic for my wallet. 

Like the oval track is installed now I can reach all my toys (table hockey, lego, arcades , darts, videogames and pinball), and still keeps some playability on the 2 slot racing tracks. 


On the last pics, to be more specific, the oval track is not really on its final position, it will be pushed against the wall corner, so it will take less space, and it will be partially under the ho track too. 

And after all, I ike this central "masterpiece" in the gaming room. Very dramatic.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the last progress I made. The track is now at its final position :thumbsup:








tommorow I'll buy the last parts I need (mainly materials for fences and track borders) and i'll be ready to start installing the track itself.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay.. I was just looking at the space usage per the drawing. I didn't think of how wide or long the oval actually was. I like making the most use of space. Driving truck for a living forced me to think that way (still amazes me how much crap I had stored in my cab and bunk). Carry on!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:

Yes, I understand that studying my drawing, your idea seems perfectly do-able, but that's my fault, the drawing is not to scale. 

You'll see once the Ho track will be installed above, that there were not much possibilities 


thanks !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

outstanding workmanship. certainly looks like you will have adequate power taps. I may have to renew my passport and travel for a few laps! LOL!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:

Today I made the powertap track pieces : 




Here's a closer view : 




And I finally found the wood borders. 






I also bought some plastic grey mesh, and I will recycle old metal bits for the posts.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I received my last electronics parts : 




I finished the fences : 




I plan to use this plastic mesh : 





Tommorow I'll paint the borders, and once painted, I'll install the mesh (it will be easier like that). 


I will install the track also (since I received the parts to install the IR sensors).


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

The walls and fences supports are almost done, it has been done with first grey then white primer paint : 









Tommorow (now these are drying in the attic, to remove the paint smell...since my gameroom is downstair, I have to avoid to spread a nasty chemical smell all around the house  ) I'll add an extra paint coat, but this time using a roll and (odourless) acrylic paint to give extra strenght and texture. 

I also have to paint the posts with metal silver paint. Then, I'll add the plastic mesh :thumbsup: 


With a little luck and work, I should be able to install the track sunday. The weathering effects will be minimal, and will be done once the track installed and painted.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the daily update. I need to speed up (I still have to install the HO track!!!), end of the month is soon, and real life problems will return there quick enough :/


I installed the photoresistors inside the track : 






I installed all the tracks parts, testing each lane with multimeter (continuity test). 




Tommorow schedule : 

Nail the track
Install borders (wood, cork, fences)
Fill the gaps (that has to be done tommorow, so it will be dry for painting the following day)

So friday I'll be able to paint, hopefully.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks great, are you going to have a race on your track? Are we all invited to turn some laps? Enjoy seeing your progress.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:

I hope to race on it in september. I need to hurry, I still have to install the HO track too ! 

If one day you travel to France back country, it should be possible to organize some international racing 

Now the daily update : I almost completed my schedule. I still have to fill the gaps with some coating. 

I nailed the track
I installed the fences (hot glued). I damaged one of them when I installed it (tight), but it will be barely not noticeable once the filler coating will be done. 
I installed straight borders (wood, nailed and pva glued)
I installed outer borders (cork, pva glued)











Tommorow, I'll mask the rails, and fill the gaps with coating (with a bit of PVA glue inside, to "plastify" it). If I've got enough time (I don't think so) I'll start working on the wiring.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking goooooood!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*passport*



Black Oxxpurple said:


> Looks great, are you going to have a race on your track? Are we all invited to turn some laps? Enjoy seeing your progress.


I am readfy ....
let's book a flight!
:tongue:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I filled the gaps between the tracks, masked the rails, and now it's time to paint 

First coat of paint is done. Here's the pics : 









I probably plan 2, maybe 3 more coats.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great!! Keep up the great work!! You'll get there!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been following along on your build and it is looking good. Keep up the good work.
>Tom<


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:

I finished the paint, I'm afraid it's not as good as I expected. 

The overall look is OK : 






But there is 2 issues. First, the filler joint between the two tracks is not smooth. I didn't see it was that bad before painting. Paint revealed it :lol: The filler was too old (very difficult to mix), and it recessed a lot once dried. 




The other issue is not really my fault : the printed markings (arrows, hash marks) are still visible. Not the color (the paint I used is of good quality) but the marking "footprint" itself. It's only visible depanding where you're looking from, and light. 




Anyway, I have to move forward, and I'll try to make the next stages better.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is OK, asphalt tracks are not totally smooth either... Heat makes them crack then they get tar put in the cracks. Looks great and will race just fine.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I took a look on real oval photos, and I've seen cracks and pavements defects. It makes me feel better about my mistake !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I just finished painting. Here's the pics :









Now I have to glue some modelling flock on the brown aeras of the track.

Then, I'll work on the fences, and light bridge, and then it will be time to go under the track and work on wire and electronics (I hate this part of the work).


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is one slick oval. thank you for sharing this build with us. I really like the outcome and look forward to more upgrades as you finish out the project.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!! Now I'm anxious to see the HO track get placed...


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Cool oval!*

Hi Demether,

really a sweet oval xou built from that Artin track! :thumbsup: Makes me want to dig out my Scalex NASCARs and come over to your place :hat: (BTW: Where in France do you live?)! 

What timing system are you going to install and what software you´ll use?

I bought a 4-lane Artin set about 10 years ago that I set up only once or twice. Never liked the groove and the U-shaped track connector clips that you insert from above. These connectors always caused skinny wheel cars like my Ninco classics to deslot.

But for a permanent setup like you did the track is great (and affordable). I really like the fencing and the table you built! :wave:

Greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HI, 

Thanks for the comments. I'm living in south west back country :thumbsup:

Concerning the artin track, I tried a lot of 1/32 and 1/24 track systems, artin is one of the best I tried. 

THe track connection is especially well designed, very flat and smooth. The track is very quiet, it's almost like running on wood. For the grooves, you can use some U shaped plastic profile instead of the clips, problem solved :thumbsup: Most of artin permanent tracks are done like this. 


Concerning the laptiming, I'll use Race coordinator, with an Arduino controller board (used to control lap sensors, lights) and a relay board (to control the power on each lane).


@slotcarman : funny you're talking of the HO track. I'm currently thinking of it now the oval is almost done (at least concerning its construction). I will probably install the HO track right after the scenery and light bridge will be done.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Fences are finished :thumbsup:







On this last pic, you can see that I need to clean the rails, the paint went behind the protection tape in a few places...




Tommorow I'll make the straw balls, and probably the light bridge assembly. 

Then it will be time for the HO track installation !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks very Nice. Great work.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:

I completed the drivers stations, with some custom stickers. 




















Each one is wired with XLR plugs, 











1 track call push button for drivers 1-2 and 3-4, 












and LEDs (one matching the lane color to indicate a leader position, and one orange led for low fuel).











I also made the IR light bridge (I still need to paint it) : 






















Now I have to make some straw balls to complete the scenery, paint the bridge, and the "upper" side of the track will be completed. 

All connections (leds, plugs, power) will be connected to screws terminals, for easier maintenance. 

Then, it will be time for the HO track !!! At least, after so much years. I can't wait. I will probably move it from the attic before next week end.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is just plain purty


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks great, what material are you using for the light bridge, I need to build something like that for the 4 lane figure 8 track and have not found anything I liked, yours looks great!

Boosted


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks !

I used some PVC tubing (16mm diameter) for the posts, and some pvc "sheat" (I don't know the name in english...) for the bridge itself. 

It's a pvc profile, used to hide and protect electric wire. You can find it in hardware stores for a few bucks. It's very easy to drill and cut, and you can find it in diferent sizes.

The good thing with this material is that you can remove the top cover of it, for maintenance. It's a snap-fit. 

If you choose this material, be carefull to choose one without interior tray. SOme of them have a central separation. The one you want is the empty one (so you can drill it and install the leds). 



The bridge cost me nothing since I have the materials available.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like Wiremold non-metallic raceway, which is basically plastic electrical conduit (I used to work at the plant in the engineering dept. way back when. 

Looking good D!!! Totally professional through and through!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks I will check out the electrical isle, that is what I am looking for to build my light bridge

Boosted


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the final pics of the completed track :thumbsup:
















I tested it quickly, and made a few modifications on the fences and straw balls organization. Now the track is finished, the bridge is painted, and the rails are clean.


What happens next ? Before the end of the week, I'll have to cut the HO track support in 2 parts, move it downstair, build a new track support (and paint it), install the Ho track on it and rebuilt it, and finally add new driver stations (with leds and XLR plugs). 

The other side project is to make a shelf for the race management LCD monitor. 


Now I'm in hurry, I have to complete it before the end of the week. I'll soon have a lot of work, and I will not be able to work on slot tracks structural work. I can't believe how fast this summer went ! 

Of course, in the following weeks (nights and week ends), I'll still have to complete the wiring and race management settings, but it's something I can do quietly at night, without too much efforts.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Exceptional craftsmanship! I bet you can't wait to start turning the laps.

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Superb craftsmanship.
and I'm sure the HO will be just as nice


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for your comments :thumbsup:

This morning I finished to prepare the HO track. 

I first cut the track in 2 parts, then I shortened both parts at their ends. 












Next step is to build the track support directly in the gaming room, upside the big oval. 

Then, I'll have to move the 2 parts downstair, put it on the track support, and rebuild it. It should be quite easier and fast. Not a big project like the oval track !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting layout design


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

The gameroom is ready to host the HO track. I installed some wood feet assembly to support the layout. 







I also installed a little wood shelf for the laptiming LCD screen : 





I'll move the ho track tommorow, since I need some extra arms to move the biggest part downstair. Monday the main project (not including wiring and laptiming) will be completed.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks to my brother, we installed the HO track in the gameroom : 










This is the main aera I still have to fix. Nothing complex, I'll do this tommorow. 







The oval track still visible from most points of view, especially from the driver stations. The driver station 1 is better if you're on a sit, that's one of the compromises I had to do to have 2 (small) club tracks in one single room.


----------



## bdsharp (Sep 27, 2012)

Did you consider putting the road course on hinges so it could fold up against the wall?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There it is!!!  I've been waiting for you!! :lol:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, 

Concerning the folding tack, unfortunatly it was not possible, at least not easy and not cheap. 

The HO track is about 13.5' long, and its support is not very sturdy. The wall itself is plasterboard. 

To make a foldable track, it would have cost me a lot of money to make a track support sturdy but light enough (aluminum, probably), and then go thru the plaster board to install something sturdy enough directly into the real wall behind. 


It was a lot easier to simply think the oval track and the layouts installation in a way allowing us to race the 2 tracks in good condition. 

The only limit is that if someone has (for example)) health problems, he will not be able to go under the oval table for heat racing, since 2 of the 4 HO track driver stations will be inside the oval itself. But except this, the 2 tracks are raceable without anyproblem, and the other toys in the gameroom are still useable too (except the darts I will have to move in another place).

I will even probably have enough place left for a small 3x3' wargame table !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice. I like the layout of your HO track.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking great. Happy Racing is on the horizon. Can't wait for the first race and results from that race.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

place the darts above the wargames table, that way if you miss the dart board, they turn into Missles raining down on the war games board


----------

